# kt333 problems

## cyphermatrxx

 :Crying or Very sad: 

trying to install gentoo on a asus a7v333 - with the new gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r4

when i reboot after compiling - i get kernel panic errors and the system halts.

i can boot with 2.4.18 but without the chipset supported added in 19

should i try something else?

----------

## filter69

i have the same mobo and it works fine just install with the 1.1a tar ball

and then just emerge gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5 and it will work just fine 

then youll be pushing 42 mbps +

of course youll have to 

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5 linux

suppoosed to do it for ya but somethimes it doesnot 

than then just unselect all the wrong chipsets and pick the via8???? whatever chipset and your rockin

----------

## ch3

I also have the same MB, I use a plain 2.4.18 kernel with XFS support

(patch from SGI) and 2.4.19-pre8 patch from kernel.org...

[edited]

Sorry if you read this before I correct this post, but I did not patch the

kernel with 2.4.19-pre8 (I've tried to, but it was not possible to get it

working with XFS). I've actually used a patch for VIA correction only.

You can get it here:

http://hypermail.spyroid.com/linux-kernel/archived/2001/week52/0024.html

[/edited]

It work really fine (except that I had to apply VIA patch "by hand",

but if you don't use XFS it should be ok)

filter69, do you have an ATA133 HD? Because mine (ATA 100) won't pass

35MB/s.

----------

## FINITE

I am using an IBM deskstar 120gxp and its getting 45 mb/sec. My wd hard drive only get 35 mb/sec. THe ibm is as far as I know the fastest ide hard dive out there right now which is why I got it (80gigs baby). As for the patch you are using for via chipsets how does the patch work? I mean how do you run the patch? I will check the link just though I would ask you thinking you may have run into a problem that wasn't addressed in the instructions or that maybe there were no instructions. Thanx.

----------

## ch3

Well, for the patch, I don't remember of any instructions.

Just a diff file I've applied to the kernel. The problem was

that, as I've also patched the kernel for XFS, some files where

not the same, so patch was not able to make some changes (which

I've made myself).

My HDD is an IBM deskstar 75gxp (only 45gigs but I can live with it for now 

 :Smile:  ) and the specs says it can sustain 37MB/s so it may be ok  :Confused: 

I probably should switch to an "official" 2.4.19 gentoo kernel, but none

has support for XFS now.

P.S.: It seems that the link as gone. but a search for "via 8233a kernel 

patch" in Google will certainly find the file.

----------

## dek

 *ch3 wrote:*   

> I probably should switch to an "official" 2.4.19 gentoo kernel, but none has support for XFS now.

 

The latest gentoo sources (2.4.19 r5) do have support for xfs. Works great here. I'm having lots of preempt messages in my logs (they were discussed in another post...). I don't have any problems though.

----------

## FINITE

CH3: Your deskstar is right on the money for transfer rate. If you do upgrade soon get the 120gxp though, its screaming fast.

----------

## Guest

Dek: Thanks a lot, I've sync'ed and switch to 2.4.19 kernel and it works great.

Finite: I don't known when I'll upgrade my HD but it's sure I'll buy an IBM

 :Smile:  (I just hope I'll be able to buy a 120gxp), more than two year without

any problems, that worth the money...

----------

## ch3

Uh, dunno why I was not logged...

----------

